# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Мой Як-28ПП в 72-ом от Амодела

## Александр II

Вот, ваяю по немножку Як-28 на заказ.......

-----------
Александр.

----------


## An-Z

тэксс.. шпатлёвки изрядно... ну а вообще, впечатления какие? Копийность (габариты) и всё такое... А то вот начал я их Ту-128, до склейки крыло в чертежи (АиВ)ложилось вполне, погрешность в пределах толщины линий.. а как собрал размах оказался меньше на 4мм... да и стреловидность больше на пару градусов.. пилить как то ломает..

----------


## Александр II

ну что могу сказать..... модель делаю из коробки... так что про копийность ничего сказать не могу.
а вообще, это не первая модель от Амодела, которую я делаю, но однозначно - худшая! шпатлёвки там ушло более чем, и ещё там делать и делать его... однозначно надо менять шасси на резину "Экипаж", а то родная - ни на что не похожа. и ещё у меня был такой косяк с фюзеляжем - если сложить вместе нос - не сходится хвост, и наоборот... при склейки фюзеляжа - образовавается оч много щелей, всё это заделывалось тянутым литником, и вставками из полистирола. и ещё мне не повезло, в моём наборе был треснут фонарь штурмана, но это особо не заметно...

------------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Ребят, а не у кого нет фоток заглушек??? (сопла)

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Александр, собирал я этого монстра для рецензии. Хотя он неплохо по общей геометрии ложится в чертежи (АиВ), впечатления, увы, худшие из всех знакомых китов от Амодел (хотя тот же Ан-26 - вещь!!!). А сопла на модели окавадраченные, а на самом деле круглые. Фото под рукой правда, нет...

----------


## Александр II

за подсказку с соплами - спасибо. я этого и не заметил........ хоть и делаю из коробки, но может и исправлю - спасибо!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## FLOGGER

А почему боковые пульты бирюзовые?

----------


## Александр II

ой, спасибо! исправлю. ещё будут замечания?

-----------
Александр.

----------


## dima_v_m

Привет Александр!
Вот так выглядит сопло сзади, в общем действительно из квадратного в круглое, сложная форма однако!
Придется дорабатывать наверное.
с уважением Дмитирий.

----------


## dima_v_m

Привет Александр!
Ты спрашивал про фото заглушек на сопла, нашел только вот такое, но это к сожалению заглушки на воздузозаборники.
С уважением Дмитрий.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Привет Александр!
> Вот так выглядит сопло сзади, в общем действительно из квадратного в круглое, сложная форма однако!
> Придется дорабатывать наверное.
> с уважением Дмитирий.


Могу еще добавить, что вот этот насадок (который некрашенный) по месту его стыковки с мотогондолой-несимметричен. Т.е., если его отстыковать от мотогондолы, то этот шпангоут ты увидишь несимметричным.
Пока вот нашел только эту. Еще найду-кину.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот еще нашел из Монино, Як-28Л:

----------


## Александр II

Мужики, СПАСИБО!!!!

Вот тока модель что-то встала..... в конце недели - возобновлю постройку))

------------
Александр.

----------


## Pepelatz

Где же продолжение?

----------


## Александр II

> Где же продолжение?


да что-то сейчас не до моделей....... нет времени((( 

через 2-3 недели вернусь к моделям))

----------
Александр.

----------

